# Aspire 3100 Cpu und Ram aufrüsten



## Sunjy (14. August 2009)

*Aspire 3100 Cpu und Ram aufrüsten*

Servus leute.


ich habe ein Acer aspire 3100 notebook und würde da gern einen schnelleren cpu einbauen... nur weiß ich leider nich was das maximum ist das ich da reinbekomme... könnte mir da jemand helfen?


in der beschreibung steht er unterstüzt auch den Turion X2... aber kann ich den so einfach reinstecken und fertig oder muss da mehr gemacht werden?


hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## rebel4life (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aspire 3100 Cpu und Ram aufrüsten*

Bei den meisten Laptops kann man die CPUs nicht einfach tauschen, denn die sind in der Regel verlötet.

Beim Ram siehts da besser aus, schau also nach, welchen Ram du hast und wo der beim Laptop sitzt und wie du da rankommst, das steht im Handbuch, dann musst du noch nachschauen wieviel Slots belegt sind und schon kannst du bestellen. Achte auch auf die max. mögliche Rammenge.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aspire 3100 Cpu und Ram aufrüsten*

lies mit CPU-Z mal den chipsatz des boards aus, dann recherchiere über den chipsatz, was da geht. 

beim RAM gast du zu 99% nur 2 slots. und zu 99.9% isses so-dimm. ob DDR oder DDR2: kannst du auch mit CPU-Z schauen bei memory und SPD.


----------



## midnight (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aspire 3100 Cpu und Ram aufrüsten*

An sich kannst du die CPU austauschen, allerdings ist das nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, da CPUs meist sauteuer sind und du mit der Abwärme irgendwo hin musst. Außerdem ist der Einbau so einer CPU (in den meisten Fällen) auch nicht wirklich einfach. Da muss man meist das ganze Ding zerlegen.


so far


----------

